# (Resolved) Acer Travelmate C100, HDD Password



## yogeshmistry (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, I have a Acer Travelmate C100 notebook, the problem is that when I boot up the pc, it asks me for the HDD password, even though I never set one up. It worked fine before, I was in the BIOS setup utility, I switched off the Boot-up and setup password, but when I tried to disable the HDD password, it asks me for the password. Help please, I have already tried flashing the BIOS, removed the CMOS battery, nothing works. I called Acer up and they said it would cost £50 to fix this.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Acer Travelmate C100, HDD Password*

Most new laptops secure these passwords in such a way that they can not be cleared. Not sure why Acer is charging for this. They just need to verify you are the owner and give you a backdoor password.


----------



## yogeshmistry (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Acer Travelmate C100, HDD Password*

Ok this is in regards to the HDD password post, I purchased a new HDD, before inserting the HDD, I ensured that in BIOS all passwords were set as none. Now the thing is when I inserted the new HDD, and started the laptop up, all I get is a black screen, so to check what the matter was I looked around and saw that in my haste I had forgotten to remove the battery. Could my actions have removed the BIOS, therefore I am not seeing anything, the laptop starts up fine the lights come on as well, but then it starts a long continous beep till the laptop is switched off. If I have inadvertantly removed the BIOS, can someone help on how to load the BIOS again, I have to correct BIOS utility downloaded from the acer site. Please help, I am frettign bigtime cos that laptop is worth two months of my salary.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Acer Travelmate C100, HDD Password*

Have you tried to boot from the recovery or Windows CD?


----------



## yogeshmistry (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Acer Travelmate C100, HDD Password*

The issue has been resolved guys, thanks for the help, I had to carry out the installation from a bootable windows CD, which took me a long time to find.


----------

